# For Yamaha HPDI owners only...



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I’m looking for parts for my 2001 200hp HPDI’s and thought I would pass on some good deals I’ve run across to those of you who may have similar type motors that need work.



This is an all inclusive Yamaha HPDI VST fuel pump… Who knew you’re supposed to replace them every three years, but if it ain’t broke… Most places sell just the pump for $490+. This sale ends in the next couple of hours. The next best price I could find for a whole unit was $399.67. I’m going to include the link to that site as well since there are only three of these left and the sale ends so soon.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/36048184771...iewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:OU:US:3160&vxp=mtr $299.95
https://bmr1.com/store/products/yamaha-outboard-fuel-pump-2-6l-hpdi-150-200hp-68f-13907-00-00/ $399.67


Finally, the Yamaha VST Fuel filter 68F-24251-00-00 was replaced by the 60V-24251-00-00. I was able to cross reference it to Sierra and Mallory models. I’m going to take a chance on the Mallory model as the pictures look exactly the same. This filter is hard to find for less than $70, but after a lot of searching, I found it for $52.88 ea. with $6 priority shipping for 2 and at this price, replacing this little fuel filter every couple of years is good insurance for you VST fuel pump. 



http://www.boatpartheadquarters.com/YamahaCanisterFuelFilterMal-9-37966-p/mal-9-37966.htm



Hopefully this information will help some of you as these are very expensive normal maintenance items on our HPDI motors.:whistling:


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for that. That's a great price on the can filter. It's not really a VST filter - there is one, called a strainer, that sits on the bottom of the electric fuel pump in the VST. 399 is about what I can find on them as well... You shouldn't have to replace them every 3... But they do need replacing. Mastering opening (and closing) the VST is key to keeping the HPDI's happy. That can filter feeds into the high pressure fuel pump which is 600 to rebuild and 2K to replace... even though it only requires about half a dozen 2$ injector filters, it is a royal PITA. Sunrise now has a place that will clean them locally if you are so unlucky.

If you keep these engines with good fuel and ring-free, they are work horses and run like scalded dogs. But bad fuel? Or worse water? Yikes.... Break out the AMEX!

Thanks again for the post. Hopefully those motors aren't responsible for your name!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

philthefish said:


> Thanks for that. That's a great price on the can filter. It's not really a VST filter - there is one, called a strainer, that sits on the bottom of the electric fuel pump in the VST. 399 is about what I can find on them as well... You shouldn't have to replace them every 3... But they do need replacing. Mastering opening (and closing) the VST is key to keeping the HPDI's happy. That can filter feeds into the high pressure fuel pump which is 600 to rebuild and 2K to replace... even though it only requires about half a dozen 2$ injector filters, it is a royal PITA. Sunrise now has a place that will clean them locally if you are so unlucky.
> 
> If you keep these engines with good fuel and ring-free, they are work horses and run like scalded dogs. But bad fuel? Or worse water? Yikes.... Break out the AMEX!
> 
> Thanks again for the post. Hopefully those motors aren't responsible for your name!



You really have to go there... You know they are right now. I let mine sit for several years and I'm paying the price for stupidity. :whistling: Luckily, the gas in the tank tested good even after 3 or 4 years of sitting. Of course I've added enough stabilizer to treat 300 gals every year...:blink: I sure hope I don't need Sunrise's services too.:no:


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

OK, best thing you can do is change all the filters and open up the VST completely. Check it for corrosion. Those years were notorious for the corrosion that could happen inside the VST tank if bad gas was sitting. I found mine had all sorts of build up... I buffed them out with a dremel, polished etc and no problem since. Before that, an endless series of injector, can filter and high pressure fuel pump problems. 

While you are at it, I'd change the oil pumps in the revisions... they will go at the wrong time. They are easy to change... And don't forget the disk filter down underneath that comes out of the res. 

Lemme know if I can help...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That's exactly what I doing Phil with a little help from Shane of course. As for the oil pumps, are you talking about the ones on the back of the oil tanks themselves. If so, I did those just before I stored it. I do about 90% of my own maintenance and I did everything right before I put it in long term storage (called unemployment). All the fluids were chaged, etc, so bringing her back to life shouldn't be too much of a struggle. Both motors fired up on the first turn of the key, but both instantly died. The good news is the flywheels weren't froze which was my worst fear. Funny thing is I didn't crank it because I was worried about the old gas and never made the time to fix up a mobile tank which I have done now. I appreciate the offer to help also... I may tap you on the shoulder if I run into something over my head, but so far, I'm learning as I go... Oh, I'm close to 399 and 87.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I had twin 2004 150 HPDI bombs on my Cape Horn. Happy as hell to say that they are gone... The motors ran great, but when the problems start they don't quit. I replaced the whole fuel system in that boat. Expendables are high and maintenance schedules are double that of a four stroke...


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Stay away from sunrise on 9 mile. Its the best advice I can give anyone if thats what u r refering to philthefish


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

CH, yeah those pumps. Good that you did them. I'm just north of you off Nelson on the east bay. Just have patience and work your way through the fuel system from the separators on up. One thing that often happens is that the very expensive electric fuel pumps inside the VST seize if they sit dry. You can tell if they are spinning by listening for the whine when u turn the key to prime. If they aren't spinning up, check contacts for 12v, then yanked out and bench test. More than one has been brought back to life with a gentle "tap" of a wrench. 

Sunrise I'm referring to is on 98 in Mary Esther. 

After u get em running, change separators and low pressure fuel filter once a year, plugs twice a year, always use ring free and let em rip.

Honestly, I haven't found good HPDI mechanics around... Most just won't open the VST. If it wasn't for the hull truth and Kenny at ECM (we miss you) I don't think I would have ever sorted out the issues. 

Keep us posted.


----------

